# New idea for KFB



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Just in case you missed this in your email today...
Here is today's blog from Knitting Nuances. She is suggesting a better way to knit the KFB increase that will eliminate that little purl bump. This looks like a great idea!

http://blog.knittingnuances.com/2015/10/06/wait-dont-knit-1-fb-look-what-happens-when-you-reverse-it/


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you. I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you for the link


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Interesting tips.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you! This looks like a great way to increase with kfb.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks; I am going to try that also. Although, I must confess, I often use that "bump" to count as I "read" my st patterns.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you! I like this site! I have added it to my reference bookmarks and copied the article. Looks fairly easy. I like her other tips too.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Definitely worth trying, thanks for the link.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Another way is to just slip the kb onto needle without working it, no bump.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> Another way is to just slip the kb onto needle without working it, no bump.


Thats what I do, much better looking


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. I will give it a try the next time there is a KFB in a pattern I am making. I learn so much on KP every day thanks to all of you lovely people.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you - very interesting!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

I agree with Chrissy and the others who just slip the kb. This gives a smooth finish .


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for the link, I shall be giving it a try


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I have done this without knowing why it looked better than traditional KFB. Now I know the mechanics -- thanks for this link!


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Thank you! I like this site! I have added it to my reference bookmarks and copied the article. Looks fairly easy. I like her other tips too.


Ditto!

:thumbup:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I read this yesterday and immediately tried it on a shawl I'm knitting (that will have a border around it). The shawl is a triangle and the kfb is the last stitch of the row. I love it!! The stitch is nice and "snug" and barely noticeable so now I have a super clean edge.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Another way is to just slip the kb onto needle without working it, no bump.


I don't understand. Do you knit the stitch then slip it back onto your left needle and knit it again?


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you Desert Purl for adding this here. I've been meaning to blog about it for a while but I really wanted to figure out why it worked first so I could explain it to everyone. Laura (from Knitting Nuances


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes. That's just to reorient the stitch. It's a similar idea to slip slip knit decrease.

If you are a continental knitter that traps their purls, this is how the stitch sits normally which is how I started working the increase this way.


----------



## samettler (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you have to pay to get blog notices from her? It says something about needing a word press account which is 18 dollars?


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Wow why didn't someone think of this before?


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for this link!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks. Worth a try.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

homesweethome said:


> I don't understand. Do you knit the stitch then slip it back onto your left needle and knit it again?


I have the same question. I tried it two different ways and cannot figure how it works. It there a video available on it?


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Samettler - 
There is no cost to follow blogs. It is easy to 'follow' anyones blog. There is usually a button that says "Follow" and you get the emails.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

sonialyne and homesweethome - I have updated the blog post with verbal step-by-step instructions. See if that helps. I like the idea of a mini video. I'm on the road but will work on it! 
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link and thank you to the others that recommended slipping the kb.


----------



## samettler (Aug 24, 2015)

I have gone through all the steps, got the e mail and acknowledged to coinfirm and now it says I need to subscribe to word press
Please help


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

samettler - Hi. I am not sure what's up with that. We've had almost 200 people start following the blog just today without that. I will try to replicate and sign up from my sister's computer when I go visit her tomorrow.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. Bookmarked until I need to do this.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I just saw Chrissy's post. I definitely will give this a try.


----------



## samettler (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for checking for me


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I just finished the raglan part of a top down pullover I'm knitting and used the regular kfb for the increases. Wish I'd seen this first--I would have tried the increase kbf. Good idea. Thanks for sharing. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the link


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> Another way is to just slip the kb onto needle without working it, no bump.


This is also what I do - it works well, and is easy to remember.


----------



## samettler (Aug 24, 2015)

It came through about an hour ago and has made it possible for me to follow your blg and receive notifications of updates to your blog. I am looking forward to spending some time browsing.
Ta hks again
Sallyann


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Just finished a swatch with the 3 methods: slip instead of k into back loop; standard kf&b, and twist kb&f (Knitting Nuances new take). I will post photo when it is dried - currently on blocking board. 

Initial observations: slipping back loop leaves a hole, which can be used for decorative effect. However, if the knitted fabric is not going to be under any tension at all, the hole wouldn't be visible as the previous stitch and the k into front loop snug up together. Just a little sideways tension on fabric reveals the hole.

Comparing the other 2, the kb&f definitely has a smaller visible bar then standard kf&b. Without doubt results would be different with different yarns. I used an 8 ply crepe. With a less defined yarn I think the kb&f bar would be even less visible and disappear more into the fabric.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

crispie said:


> Thanks; I am going to try that also. Although, I must confess, I often use that "bump" to count as I "read" my st patterns.


I, too, use the "bump" to count as I read my stitch pattern, most recently in knitting a top down pullover with the raglan increases every other round. Using the kbf version, I don't know, short of pencil and paper, how to do that. I'll have to try the kbf on a swatch and see if I can read it. Aloha... Bev


----------



## M.Susa (Aug 12, 2015)

What does KFB mean?


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm one of the over 200 who signed up for the blog today. The kb&f is ingenious! I had to do a swatch to try it out.

At first read through I missed the part about reorienting the stitch and there was still a bump, although less pronounced. Then I went back re-read and there was that magic step...reorienting the stitch.

Can't wait to try it out!

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

It means knit into the front of your stitch, as usual, then before dropping the stitch off the needle, knit into the back of the same stitch. It's a method of increasing.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the link....hope I can remember to that next time LOL


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> Just finished a swatch with the 3 methods: slip instead of k into back loop; standard kf&b, and twist kb&f (Knitting Nuances new take). I will post photo when it is dried - currently on blocking board.
> 
> Initial observations: slipping back loop leaves a hole, which can be used for decorative effect. However, if the knitted fabric is not going to be under any tension at all, the hole wouldn't be visible as the previous stitch and the k into front loop snug up together. Just a little sideways tension on fabric reveals the hole.
> 
> Comparing the other 2, the kb&f definitely has a smaller visible bar then standard kf&b. Without doubt results would be different with different yarns. I used an 8 ply crepe. With a less defined yarn I think the kb&f bar would be even less visible and disappear more into the fabric.


This is my sample. See comments above. From the bottom: knit front, slip back
knit front and back
twist stitch, knit back and front


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice! I love that you knit this comparison. I have not tried the slip version, so I will try that one too.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> This is my sample. See comments above. From the bottom: knit front, slip back
> knit front and back
> twist stitch, knit back and front


Thanks!


----------

